# What Did You Give Yourself for Christmas



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This is something that I got for myself back in June of this year and am planning on cashing in on it next week. 

I drew a late coues deer hunt for the second year in a row in Arizona. Last year I drew it with 8 points going into the draw and this year I drew it again with only 1 loyalty point going into the draw. Last year I got one shot at a nice buck at 500 yards but I screwed up and shot just over his back and then had a stalk screwed up by some other hunters on a ATV, but that is hunting on public land. 

This year I did quite a bit of practice at 540 yards and have my groups down to 1/2 a moa at that range so I should be all set. I wanted to get a CDS dial for my Leopold scope and thought that I qualified for a free dial but after waiting 7 weeks I called them only to find out that my scope needed some extra work on it. So much for the CDS dial this year, I'll wait until I get home to send them my scope. 

I'll be hunting in unit 36c which is located south of Tucson with the Mexico border being the southern boundary. Last year we saw quite a few smaller bucks which should of grown some for this year. So come Saturday morning I will head out on the first stretch of my trip. A 650 mile trip to a friends home where I'll spend Christmas eve and then on Christmas I'll frive another 150 miles to another friends home to spend the night. But come Tuesday morning I head south another 80 miles to hunt the grey ghost of the desert.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats and good luck with your hunt. Bummer on the CDS, I've been using one for awhile now and love it. It's been dead on out to 565yds so far.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A Bell & Carlson stock and Rifle Basix trigger. Yes !!!!!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought myselft a new .223, which I've already shot twice. I really like the .223 round--should've bought one years ago. 

Good luck on your Coues hunt!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I gave myself chewed household items, pee on the floor, waking up multiple times at night for potty time, whining and barking, and to top it off it was very expensive. Aka puppy. ? In reality he's been pretty good but he's a bundle of energy for sure!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Good luck Critter. Be safe and enjoy! I got myself two European deer mounts and an antelope shoulder mount that should be done later in January. Every5ing else is going to the four-year-old. He’s my last kidlen and he’s growing fast so I’m trying to savor every special moment. We got him his first bow.———-SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

A 1969 vintage P35. AKA Browning HiPower. Because I need one.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Loke said:


> A 1969 vintage P35. AKA Browning HiPower. Because I need one.


In my opinion one of the best handguns ever made. Congrats!----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Camp Chef pellet grill. Already done brisket, chicken, sausage, and baby backs on it. Tonight a rib roast goes on for Christmas dinner. And the ice queen got a 75” super duper 4uhd or something like that TV. But was it REALLY for her????


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> A 1969 vintage P35. AKA Browning HiPower. Because I need one.


I like this a lot.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wife let me make the old scooter into a trike, be ready in a couple weeks==on the road again--y:mrgreen:ippie!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's funny L L. 
I got a Camp Chef smoker as well. Used it several times already. Love it. 
The wife got a new 55" TV and entertainment center for "us" 
I did get my euro mount back of my deer also. 
I can watch a football game and look at my deer at the same time.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought bore indicating rods and bushings for .22, 243/6mm, 6.5mm, .308 and .284 bores. I'm tired of using my homemade aluminum rods with no bushings.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Longbow Custom Rifles.............has a nice ring.———-SS


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

A 28 Gauge bronze Viper with extended choke set as well as the factory set,


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't really get myself anything, but I told my wife she could just get me a Cabelas gift card which she did. This card will be used to buy some Gold Tips and some Slick Trick Standards. Is it August yet?


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nikon 4x12 P-223 rifle scope for my "ole reliable" bolt action Ruger 270 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

pollo70 said:


> Nikon 4x12 P-223 rifle scope for my "ole reliable" bolt action Ruger 270 8)


Lemme know how that holds up on the 270. I have that exact same scope on my Stag AR15. I've hit targets at 600 yards with its BDC.

-DallanC


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

A hangover.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Lemme know how that holds up on the 270. I have that exact same scope on my Stag AR15. I've hit targets at 600 yards with its BDC.
> 
> -DallanC


 Roger that... bore sighted in and zeroed in at 100 yrds. waiting to go shoot at some targets :grin:


----------

